# Anyone raise Highland or Galloway?



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

I would like to know more info about the two breeds. I have read the net but would like to hear from actual owners. 
How do the breads differ? How do you like them compared to other breads? 
I have talked to others about the Highland (someone who does not and never has raised them) and I am told that they would not thrive in out situation without year round supplement, (hay). I was sure they would. But I dont realy know.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

We have had Highlands for just over a year now. They browse as well as graze so they get everything possible out of the pastures (and get rid of the cedar seedlings too).

I find them a docile breed (except when they first calf)... while I can get in among them always (except the new born calves) anything else and they form the protection circle. I also have never seen all them in one of the ponds at the same time (always one on the shore watching), but in the summer everybody will be wet half way up their sides.

I had been around dairy cattle as a boy, but really enjoy our Highlands.

Pat


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I've had both and like them equally well. If I were going to choose between them now I'd choose Belted Galloways. The horns on the Highlands were more than I wanted to deal with. They're gentle creatures but a simple turn of the head can wipe you out. One of my friends spent a lot of money to save her horse after it was accidentally gored by a Highland. 

Both breeds are hardy and easy keeps.

As far as beef goes, I thought they were almost equal. I liked the Highland beef a little better than Galloway but not as much as Dexter.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

Remembered your signature our hair sheep (Katahdins and American Blackbellys) not only get along well with our Highlands, but in times of stress will go near the Highlands... (we do keep LGD's so they are the prime protector... Highlands don't have any problems with the dogs either... in fact they allow the LGD close to the calves before they allow me).

In fact the Highlands respect the sheep like they do me. I'll see them push them away with the broad side of their horns (when they are trying to get some of the grain I put out weekly for the Highlands) but I've never seen any marks on the sheep. Sometimes they'll nudge me aside (or hurry me up when I'm giving grain, but never with the point of the horn... they have hooked a bucket I was bringing grain in out of my hand though).

Pat


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

We have cougar, wolves and bear here so I was leaning towards the highland. I intend on a dog (2 actualy) but I realy want them to be able and willing to defend them selves. I also intend to have the welsh(sheep) in with them. I had not though about weather I want them in with the horse as well.
I want to handle them. 
Have any of you thought to milk them? 
How do the Galloway protect them selves without the horns? I was brought to the belief that aside from the horns they are the same. True? 
Lastly, what is a good price for a cow, young heifer?


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

I have just one Highland cow, but we'll be keeping her heifer calf which is about 9 months old. The heifer will be used for milk. They are calm and intelligent beasties and always a pleasure to look at. We have coyote and cougar in the area, with some evidence that the cow did damage to a coyote a couple of years ago. They are great mothers, and the cow's horns are much more useful for defense than a bull or steer's. We have just 3.25 acres, of which the cows get almost 2. I use rotational grazing when rainfall permits. They get hay from late Oct/ early Nov through May. No grain except for the occasional treat. Stale bread and vegetable scraps and leftovers are always appreciated. The beef is wonderful, once you learn the basic rules for grassfed cooking. Low and slow or hot and rare. Grassfed should never be cooked more than medium-rare. Aging is also very beneficial, but that goes for all beef. 
We've enjoyed our wee beasties going on 4 1/2 years and wouldn't have any others. That said, Galloway's are also really cool animals.


----------



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

This will be our 4th year with Highlanders. The herd was pretty wild when we got them. Not handled, can't be handled, wouldn't go in a barn, never seen a trailer....... The first winter snow, the calves were allowed in the barn for shelter, then the cows wanted in. The previous owner said they wouldn't go in a barn and didn't like to be enclosed. 
We find they do like their space and will use the horns to get their space. They have since settled in nicely. We have 3 breed cows from the original herd. 2 can be lightly handled and 1 still cannot be handled or enclosed in a stall. She gives really strong bull calves every year, so she stays so far. 
They can be extremely protective of their calves. The whole herd will be right there when momma sounds the alarm. A bit intimidating when the circle up. Ours tolerate 1 of our dogs but don't like the others. Strange dogs in the pasture are chased off, as are foxes, coyotes, ect... 
They can be like goats and eat just about anything and do quite well. 
If you aren't used to horns, don't get highlanders. 
They are hardy, excellent mothers (a few exceptions), easy births (usually), will eat anything (love pine trees!), need space, beautiful to look at, EXCELLENT beef. No grain needed. 
When buying stock, look for those that have been handled and are pretty calm. The wild ones are hard to tame and cause alot of trouble. Been there done that.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

Belted Galloways are great. We have a herd of 20 cows, 2 bulls, feeder calves and calves still on mom. They are smaller, easy calvers. We have never had to assist in a calving. Calves are smaller, but ready to go pretty quick after birth. They are known for being very protective mothers against predators. We have a coyote problem out here and have never had a calf killed. They are very hairy and can withstand cold and 2 feet of snow like we had this year. We though for sure that we would lose some with 2+ feet of snow on the ground with very cold temps, but everyone came through just fine. The beef from these guys if lean and everyone says that it is the best that they have ever had. It does not even compare to the beef from the top steakhouse in Indiana. 

Carisa


----------



## lilsassafrass (May 13, 2002)

I have raised highlands for 20 years.
I have never kept galloways so cannot compare them ...
Highlands can be very docile and easy to handle if they have been handled from calves but can be very exciteable and dangerous if not and have the equipment to do you damage .. they are the closest thing to wild cattle in my experince in that situation .. I know I have had many that have ended up in the freezer from poor disposition ..even ones I have bred and handled .. i wont keep one with poor temprament nor will I sell one (especially to a beginner ) unless its leaves here in 1 lb packs 
temprement is heritable ....
I am not sure what you want in a cow that dosnt need winter supplement its to your best interest to keep any cow well fed in the winter and not make 
them scrounge for feed .. highlands will as was already said they browse well 
but shouldnt have to exsist on just browse alone 
You cannot beat highland beef in my opinion ! it marbles well if fed out and is tastey if you finish them correctly on grass ... but like any breed will be the toughest beef you ever chewed through if they are not finished correctly .. weather you do on grass or grain.
Over the years I have had two instances of another animal being gored .. one a hosltein feeder steer that got pushy at teh grain bunk , the other a tunis ram who got nasty with a highland heifer on pasture .
Highlands have very good calving ease .. i have lost two heifers in twenty years to a bad calving both out in the back pastures across the creek in flood stage where i could not get to them to help ... they will just go out beyond reach .. !!!! We calve out doors year round with little problem 
I keep a breeding herd of 15 to 20 cows .. and usually 5 or so replacemt heifers in any given year 
Now as to predators .. although we live in north east ohio we do have difficulty to feral and loose dogs , and a small amount of trouble with coyotes 
the cows can be very defensive .. but not always be succesfull about driving them off ... back to those cows that go off and hide to calve ....

I milked a highland cross for many years , she kept my family in milk .. plus fed her calf 
I currently have a full highland heifer I am heifer training that is due any day ... as good udders are something i breed for and she has a nice well proportioned udder for a beef breed .

If you are planning to buy highlands .. my advise is to start with weaned calves that you can work with or something that walks off the trailer on the end of a lead rope ... pay attention to conformation .. its my experience and opinion that to many breeders will register and sell for breeding anything that they have bred .. and couldnt care less for what the animal looks like or their temprament... just because it is out of the current top bull or cow lines !

Now size ... there are folks out there who would like highlands to rival the continental breeds for rate of gain and size .. and thats good 
And there are folks out there who like the highland of 20 years ago that pretty much matured at 800 lbs in 3-4 years(cows ) and thats good too ... 
thats whats nice about the breed there is something for everyone 
our breed standards encompass both ends .. the larger long legged , and the smaller short legged animals..
If you plan to show .. go for teh taller animals thats where the competition is , although I have done very well over the years with my medium sized animals .

Highlands have done well for me over the years we have had our share of difficulty anyone would if you keep at it for long enough 

I would add .. have your duck is a row , your handling facilities basically.. some way to restrain... headgate or something equivalent .. it will make your life easier .

Paula
Hyde Park Farm


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

In supplement I was referring to:many believe you must have tons of great tended pasture to keep cattle. 
From everything I have read, the Highland make great use of any food. Of course I would not starve them in the winter. I understand they need feed durring this time.


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you all for shareing with me. You have been very encouraging.


----------

